# We lost the baby... Now what?



## Daffodil_Dairy (Jan 27, 2015)

My favorite Nubian doe had a traumatic birth yesterday which ended in forcibly pulling the kid at the vets office. She only had the one, so there isn't a kid nursing on her. I'd really like to keep her in milk. I'm assuming I should milk her twice a day? Also, she's an older first freshener (about 5 years old, which is probably the reason why she had problems kidding), and I was wondering if I could/should breed her back again if she recovers well.

My first priority is her health, and I want to keep her as comfortable as possible.


----------



## Josephine28 (Jun 19, 2014)

Yes, milk her twice a day. There is always a risk when goats deliver their kids. I have had good results when rebreeding after a hard delivery and I've had bad results after breeding a doe who has never had problems. It's just a chance we take when breeding animals. It sounds like you do a great job of watching your animals and providing vet care when needed. Under those circumstances I would be more inclined to risk another breeding. I'm glad your doe is going to be ok!


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

She will give colostrum at first. You could save the first milking and freeze it in case you needed it in the future. 

For me, those difficult births just aren't worth the risk. We had a Saneen ff that had too big of a kid for her to deliver. It just seemed like her tail bone didint lift as much as it should have. We got it out, but it took three of us. I don't want any of us to go through that again! Instead, I have breed her to a nigerian dwarf. The breeder has a wooden box the buck jumps up on and we hold the Saneen next to the box. She's freshened with mini saneens three times. 

With her being that old as a ff, persoanlly, I might try a smaller buck depending on the specifics of the delivery, but I would assume her hips are pretty set.


----------



## Daffodil_Dairy (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. I don't think it was the size that was the problem, the kid's head was twisted around backwards. (Unless that has something to do with it.). She's a very big girl! We've bred for mini Nubians in the past and we don't like them very much. I just want to make sure she heals up okay before I take any chances again.


----------



## Daffodil_Dairy (Jan 27, 2015)

How much milk should I expect for the first few days? She didn't give very much this morning, but she's obviously very stressed.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How experienced are you at milking?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

milk amount depends on the doe..the first few days wont be as much as when her actual milk comes in...A well bred nubian can give a gallon plus..a fair milker 1/2-3/4 gallon..depends on bloodline, diet ect...

very sorry for your loss...I wouldn't hesitate to re breed next season...


----------



## Daffodil_Dairy (Jan 27, 2015)

It's been a few years since I've had goats in milk. I've milked before, but I'm probably out of practice.


----------



## Daffodil_Dairy (Jan 27, 2015)

She hasn't been eating very much. Sometimes I can convince her to nibble at a few grass, oak, blackberry leaves and the like if I pick them for her, but she'll only eat one or two and ignore any other offers. She's refusing grain, definitely not like her! What should I do?


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

I would watch her temperature, too.


----------



## Daffodil_Dairy (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm giving her an antibiotic. I haven't checked her temp yet today, but yesterday she was normal, 102.


----------



## Daffodil_Dairy (Jan 27, 2015)

Last night her temperature was 103.8, so we gave her some Banamine. She's also not eating enough, so she's getting some Goats Prefer Power Punch. I'm going now to check in her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What antibiotic is she on?


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

I would give Probios esp with the antibiotic - give it a couple of hours past the antibiotic - also give some B complex for stress and appetite.


----------



## Daffodil_Dairy (Jan 27, 2015)

She's Taking penicillin. There are probiotics and B complex in the drench, but I can give her more probiotics in a paste form. She seems to be doing a little better, eating a few more weed leaves.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What dosage and how often are you doing the penicillin?


----------



## Daffodil_Dairy (Jan 27, 2015)

The vet told us to give her 5cc once a day.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What is her weight? I would be doing penicillin twice a day for at least 7 days.


----------



## Daffodil_Dairy (Jan 27, 2015)

She weighs about 100lbs.

She seems a little more like herself, but has a slight fever of 104. She's still refusing grain, oatmeal, and hay, but will nibble on leaves.

Any suggestions as to bring down her fever or what would be appetizing to her?

Thanks for the help so far!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would do penicillin twice a day. B complex shots.


----------

